# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Tropikal koi centre

## tropikal koi

Hi..
permisi om Moderator dan seluruh Member's Koi-s...kami mau memperkenalkan dealer kami Tropikal Koi Centre..Tropikal Koi Centre berdiri sejak tahun 2007 yang diawali dengan berjualan ikan lokal yg diawali dari hobi..berjalan dengan waktu kami memulai dengan ikan import dan keterusan..hehe.Dan kami menjadi dealer koi import diawal tahun 2012..koi kami berasal dari berbagai macam farm di Japan..dan kami jg bergerak di pembuatan bak dan filter fiber..bila ada yang mau pesan atau menjadi agen untuk fiber bisa hubungi kami..

*TROPIKAL KOI CENTRE*
ALAMAT   :JL KARMEL 1 NO 108, LEMBANG, BANDUNG
CONTACT : BENNY GUNAWAN
TELP       : 087823850888/082126726477/02292570517
BB PIN     : 21FEC9EB
WEBSITE : www.tropikalkoi.com

Berikut beberapa penampakan koi kami..
         

KETERANGAN:
1. Goshiki farm Kanno 40cm female certificate 
2. Ginrin Hariwake farm Ikarashi 50cm female certificate
3. Ginrin Shiro farm omosako 39cm female
4. Goshiki farm Kanno 46cm female certificate
5. Shiro Utsuri farm Okawa 47cm female certificate
6. Kohaku farm sakai 50cm male
7. Kujaku Doitsu farm ikarashi 50cm male certificate
8. Goshiki farm Kanno 47cm female certificate
9. Kohaku farm Maruchiku 47cm male certificate
10. Kujaku farm Kaneko 52cm female
11. Showa farm Maruchiku 50cm female certificate
12. Sanke farm Kanno 49cm female certificate

3% penjualan akan disumbangkan Koi-s apabila ikan laku melalui forum Koi-s..untuk harga kami akan PM... :Phone:

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 456

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tropikal koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tropikal koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tropikal koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

PM semua om..
Thanks

----------


## soralokita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aaron Oei

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tropikal koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Tolong di PM semua ya Om. Semoga semakin sukses TROPICAL BANDUNG

----------


## koikoiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freifrei

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bennytaruna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## billy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dadandjunaedy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andiokta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

pm all om,thx

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bagasichsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tropikal koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tropikal koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tropikal koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tropikal koi

> Tolong di PM semua ya Om. Semoga semakin sukses TROPICAL BANDUNG


PM sent...thanks om..sukses jg ya om Jhnsone....  ::

----------


## soralokita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tropikal koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tjokferry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tropikal koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tropikal koi

ini yg masih available
      

KETERANGAN:
1. Goshiki farm Kanno 40cm female certificate 
3. Ginrin Shiro farm omosako 39cm female
4. Goshiki farm Kanno 46cm female certificate
5. Shiro Utsuri farm Okawa 47cm female certificate
7. Kujaku Doitsu farm ikarashi 50cm male certificate
9. Kohaku farm Maruchiku 47cm male certificate
11. Showa farm Maruchiku 50cm female certificate

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tropikal koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tropikal koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tropikal koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## balikoihobbies

om minta pm all ya trims

----------


## Rx270

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jojoman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bennytaruna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mulyadi iching

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> *Apa kabar Om Benny,* ...................................


no 1 dan 2 keren om epoe.... pasti turun kontes

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jojoman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jojoman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Lgsg Kontak via telp/sms/bbm koyone om... Hehehehe...


Thank you pak Broooww...buat inpormasinya.... lum rejeki nieh,bbm ku lum di accept....  :Becky:

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jojoman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tropikal koi

Mohon maaf om2 skalian...pin bbm ku ganti ne..73edc53b..thx

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tropikal koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

update lagi dong om

----------

